# Fitness Training Available in Calgary Area



## Bruce Monkhouse (9 Apr 2019)

For anyone looking for a fitness trainer in the Calgary area, my Daughter is opening up her own brand of fitness training.  She has been an amazing athlete all her life right up to playing varsity level volleyball and strength/conditioning.  She has her degrees in Kinesiology/Sociology BA and can provide service in French or English.  If you want to up your game before joining, or just up your game in life,  I'm sure she can provide you with the plan and motivation to get there.
https://www.melissamonkhousefitness.com/


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (14 Apr 2019)

And for any parents who have children in competitive sports who want to give them an edge. I remember the difference in both her ability, and her health/moods, after she got the lifting bug.  It was the difference between pounding a ball into a block and pounding it right through a block.
[from her website]

"Strength training had never really been encouraged for female athletes my age. None of the girls that I knew that played competitive volleyball ever strength trained with intentions of getting stronger, faster, better. We simply practiced and played games; those were our workouts. 

I remember I had terrible jumpers’ knees, shin splints, and more rolled ankles than I could count. We simply taped up, threw some ankle braces on, and continued as usual. 

My first real experience with consistent strength training in my first year of university changed my life. It hurt at first; my knees hurt when I squatted, my body felt awkward and weird… But eventually something amazing happened. Not only was I feeling more confident in my movement patterns, and feeling so much stronger, I was also recognizing that my knees didn’t hurt anymore. My knees, which would have me crying after games because of the severe pain, weren’t hurting at all, ever. I wouldn’t hurt after practices or games. I felt strong, and that was a way better feeling.

A couple years after that, I got hired on as an assistant strength coach in that same gym. I started not only learning how to move, but why these things were being implemented in programs, and why they would be beneficial, and I was hooked. "


----------



## Jarnhamar (14 Apr 2019)

I wanted to chime in about personal trainers and recruiting to the CAF (as cynical as I may be at times bringing more members to the CAF is still super important to me and I still find myself recruiting and helping people join)


If anyone checks my posting history you'll see that I've thought personal trainers were bullshit and a waste of time. 
I was 100% wrong, they're amazing. I've gotten over myself and got some help and guidance from a personal trainer who had a Kinesiology degree and I'm the fittest (and strongest) I've ever been. It's unbelievable the amount of difference it can make. 


If you're thinking of joining the CAF, spending a little bit of money and time on a professional trainer will give you a huge payoff. Not just passing basic training but throughout the rest of your career. My unit realized the benefits of fitness trainers and we fight to get PSP staff to our unit to lead PT sessions and help dudes on an individual basis - and there's always a lineup waiting for them.

Think about it.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (29 May 2019)

And, even though she hadn't stepped on a competitive court in over two years, she just made a volleyball team in the semi-pro Premiere League based out of Calgary/Toronto.  Playing with lots of professionals from Europe and South America.  If you are serious about getting into both mental and physical shape, young or adult,  check out her website.
Thanks.


----------



## Cloud Cover (10 Jun 2019)

100 % agree with Jarnhamar and Bruce. If you are in Calgary, make the call (1) if you need the skills and the motivation and (2) you think you’re on top but you could be surprised to see how much further you can go.

http://tacfitfirefighter.com/2013/03/04/featured-athlete-firefighter-combat-challenge-world-champion-dwayne-drover/

“What did you do to prepare for your 2009 World Championship run?

In January, I went to my Massage Therapist/Personal Trainer, Tara Fulop Conner, and asked her to train me. She is this tiny little gal, maybe 100 pounds, she asked, “Are you going to listen to me?” I told her I would do whatever she said and off we went. She started by testing my core strength. Here I was, this big 240 pound weight lifter, and I could barely sit on the physioball without falling off. My core was so weak. I had to start from scratch again. I could lift a house, push anything, but my core was my weak link. That was the focus of our training initially, then we proceeded to high intensity cardio training, and I would lift weights with an emphasis on leg strength. My training with Tara was very specific, much more functional and well rounded than what I was doing before. I would run stairs with a weighted vest for nearly 2 minutes, and then I would drag the 175 pound dummy 120 feet. It was beyond the pain that you would go through for the race. I was toast after the stairs, so the dummy drag was a mental test as much as anything. Lot’s of explosive training, speed training. I would train with a snorkel in my mouth to restrict the air coming in. I wanted to maximize my anaerobic capacity. Every second counts in competition, so I wanted to push myself harder than anyone else was. I was able to maintain my weight at 240.  This was my perfect weight for speed, agility, and strength.  If I was lighter, I felt weaker and if I was heavier, I felt too slow.“


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (2 Jul 2019)

https://www.melissamonkhousefitness.com/bootcamps

Melissa Monkhouse Fitness

Calgary! There's a new bootcamp in town!

- Saturday and Sunday mornings throughout the summer!
- 10$ drop-ins
- coffee, treats, fun, giveaways!

You can find more info at https://www.melissamonkhousefitness.com/bootcamps

or you can always message me or email me at info@melissamonkhousefitness.com
I hope to see all your beautiful faces at Crescent Heights Park starting this coming Saturday at 8am!
Get your pre-stampede sweat going 💪🤠

If you're interested, please sign in online or message me letting me know that you'll be coming. That'll make planning the bootcamp and the festivities much easier and more creative and fun for everyone!
Thank you guys so much for all your support. If you could like, comment, and/or share this, I would be so grateful!

See you Saturday!!


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (9 Mar 2021)

Back in the gym Calgary.





						Melissa Monkhouse Fitness Home
					






					www.melissamonkhousefitness.com


----------



## daftandbarmy (10 Mar 2021)

Bruce Monkhouse said:


> Back in the gym Calgary.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My favourite Calgary gym is the Rockies.

Just sayin'


----------

